# looking for these molds



## SiberianSF (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.shop.dazzleflyz.com/images/1 ... 014150.jpg

I see few places selling this soap, but I just can't find the molds for the life of me. Has anyone seen them anywhere?


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 18, 2009)

I have no idea who puts that mold out. I have never seen it before. They are lovely!


----------



## Chay (Apr 19, 2009)

These are not exactly the same but they are chakra molds.
http://app.vendio.com/storefront?view=C ... Id=2899790


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 19, 2009)

Wooooah...those are beautiful!!!


----------

